# Sponge filter having problems



## Vpaw (Apr 21, 2013)

In my 20 gallon planted tank I noticed my sponge filter started to stop working to well. For one a very limited amount of bubbles come out, and sometimes it just stops working all together! 

What I've tried: 
1)Taking the bottom piece (it has holes in it to release air) and attaching the air the directly to it. Nothing came out. So I soaked it in vinegar and water over night, some hard water deposits came out. So then I attached air tube again and it worked. Overall: didn't fix the issue. But helped. 
2)changed air pump
It had one for a 20 gallon and it shared with two 5 gallons. So I took the one from the 65 and switched them. But it didnt do anything and it still stops releasing stuff agg...

What should I do oh wise fish people.


----------



## MikeG14 (May 31, 2014)

I had this same problem with my sponge filters about a year ago when I got back into the hobby. The flow was reduced to a trickle after about 2 weeks and I wasn't sure why. I tried a larger air pump but the flow was still weak. Then it occurred to me that the sponge was simply clogged up with debris. I removed the sponge and gave it a few squeezes in a swish in some dirty tank water. This corrected the problem and this is now something I do as part of my regular maintenance about every two weeks. The same sponges have been up & running for over a year.

I recommend against soaking it in vinegar, it will kill off the beneficial bacteria.


----------



## Vpaw (Apr 21, 2013)

MikeG14 said:


> I had this same problem with my sponge filters about a year ago when I got back into the hobby. The flow was reduced to a trickle after about 2 weeks and I wasn't sure why. I tried a larger air pump but the flow was still weak. Then it occurred to me that the sponge was simply clogged up with debris. I removed the sponge and gave it a few squeezes in a swish in some dirty tank water. This corrected the problem and this is now something I do as part of my regular maintenance about every two weeks. The same sponges have been up & running for over a year.
> 
> I recommend against soaking it in vinegar, it will kill off the beneficial bacteria.



I only soaked the bottom plastic piece in vinegar, which is still the problem and I just decided to buy a higher quality sponge, just got my ATI filter yesterday. It's working and I still have the second one running and it works fine without the bottom piece. I do squeeze it out and clean it every two weeks as well


----------



## Warhawk (Feb 23, 2014)

Could you post a photo of your filter? 

I run sponge filters in all my tanks and as long as the air pump is pumping enough air I have not had any issues with mine. I run these filters Amazon.com : XY-380 Aquarium Fish Tank Biochemical Sponge Filter, 4-1/2-Inch : Pet Supplies Some have air stones some don't just need to get the bubbles coming out the top of that clear tube for water to be drawn thru the sponge. 

I am assuming you have a bad air pump not pushing enough air or the out put is clogged where the air comes out. It sounds like you have some kind of plastic plate maybe you could bypass that and run a air stone? But if you could post so photos it would help.


----------



## Vpaw (Apr 21, 2013)

Okay sorry technical difficulties


----------



## Vpaw (Apr 21, 2013)

Warhawk said:


> Could you post a photo of your filter?
> 
> I run sponge filters in all my tanks and as long as the air pump is pumping enough air I have not had any issues with mine. I run these filters Amazon.com : XY-380 Aquarium Fish Tank Biochemical Sponge Filter, 4-1/2-Inch : Pet Supplies Some have air stones some don't just need to get the bubbles coming out the top of that clear tube for water to be drawn thru the sponge.
> 
> I am assuming you have a bad air pump not pushing enough air or the out put is clogged where the air comes out. It sounds like you have some kind of plastic plate maybe you could bypass that and run a air stone? But if you could post so photos it would help.



Sure, when the bottom piece is off everything is good, it's a very stronger air pump actually. 
Here's the bottom piece: 














It attaches to the main part so I have to use it, I've tried soaking this piece in pure white vinegar and it still isn't cleared!


----------



## Warhawk (Feb 23, 2014)

sorry never seen a sponge filter like that one. 

If the holes are clogged you could try letting it set in hot water for 20-30 mins(keep changing the water so it stays hot) then put a air line on it and blow as hard as you can into the air line that might push the crud out. Next you could try to blow the air backwards it might come out that way. Last thing would be get a small wire (like guitar string) and push into the hole to clear it.


----------



## Vpaw (Apr 21, 2013)

Warhawk said:


> sorry never seen a sponge filter like that one.
> 
> If the holes are clogged you could try letting it set in hot water for 20-30 mins(keep changing the water so it stays hot) then put a air line on it and blow as hard as you can into the air line that might push the crud out. Next you could try to blow the air backwards it might come out that way. Last thing would be get a small wire (like guitar string) and push into the hole to clear it.



Maybe, but if vinegar didn't work how would warm water? I've put the airline attached to the filter directly on that piece and it didn't blow, then I cleaned it some and it did blow, but still doesn't work! Maybe the small wire would work... I tried a paperclip and it didn't fit or bend well xp


----------

